# HBA1C and pregnancy



## Libby (Jun 12, 2017)

Is it safe to have a baby with a HBA1C of 7.7??


----------



## trophywench (Jun 13, 2017)

I dunno, not having had a pregnancy with or without D.

However I do know the theory is that the lower you can get your A1c and keep it throughout the following 9 months, the less chance of a huge baby and more chance of a healthier baby.  The BG levels they want before after meals as well as the rest of the time throughout gestation are very narrow indeed and I spose the sooner you try to get BGs battened down and stable, preferably before conception - the more used to the strict control you will be.

Have you consulted the pre-conception clinic at your hospital D clinic? - they automatically pass you on to the specialist diabetic maternity team once you've done the deed.

If you've conceived anyway - well don't worry! - just ring your D clinic asap and get the specialist help you'll need throughout, pdq.


----------

